# How did your attorney general stack up?



## Grenadier (Feb 29, 2008)

Regarding the DC gun ban, and their positions?

http://www.stateline.org/live/details/story?contentId=286562

So far, 31-5, in favor of overturning the DC gun ban.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 29, 2008)

Washington State - opposed to the ban.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 29, 2008)

I know without looking.


----------



## grydth (Feb 29, 2008)

It's the Peoples Republic of New York, HRH Hellary Klinton presiding....... how would anyone think we stack up??


----------



## Guardian (Feb 29, 2008)

*I didn't have to look either,  God loves Texas.*


----------



## searcher (Feb 29, 2008)

Guardian said:


> * God loves Texas.*


 
And for that, I am jealous.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 29, 2008)

double post


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 29, 2008)

> Lending their support to the District of Columbia are attorneys general from five other states  *Hawaii, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey and New York*  who say reasonable regulation of dangerous firearms is constitutional and keeps the public safe. A sixth attorney general, Lisa Madigan (D) of *Illinois*, sided with the district in an earlier court filing, but declined to join the supporting states' latest brief.


 
The only thing that surprises me about the above list is that [the people's republic of] California is not on it.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 29, 2008)

If Perata is still your AG, I suspect the PRK will side with the anti's any day now.


----------



## chinto (Mar 1, 2008)

my state AG apparently did not state an opinion.. but I am completely against it! I believe it to be completely unconstitutional!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 1, 2008)

Grenadier said:


> If Perata is still your AG, I suspect the PRK will side with the anti's any day now.


If this was directed at me, THANKFULLY, I don't live in the PRK.  (I live in MO and am originally from TX)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 1, 2008)

Guardian said:


> * God loves Texas.*


 

Move over, you got company!


----------



## jamz (Mar 5, 2008)

Maine seems to be abstaining.  Disappointing for such a gun friendly state.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2008)

NYS.... Guess


----------



## tkd1964 (Mar 28, 2008)

MichiGUN.....opposed. If you don't have a gun when you visit Michigan, we'll supply with one.


----------



## tellner (Mar 28, 2008)

Oregon - didn't answer the question which means he's not sure if a "yes" or a "no" would get him in more trouble.


----------

